# Whats this Cycle Computer?



## sadjack (5 Jan 2008)

Dont know if this is the right forum to post this but I'm asking for help to identify this computer. Hopefully a photo is attached, hope I've done that OK.

I bought it from a Raleigh shop about 10 years ago. Its still working, but I want to transfer it from one bike to another, trouble is they have different wheel sizes.

You've guessed it, I no longer have the manual!!!

It has Scan-5 across the top and Cyclocomputer around the bottom. As far as I can tell no other ID marks.

If anyone should have one of these or know how to alter the config of it I would be very grateful to know.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jan 2008)

Anything handy on t'internet? Got an LBS which might have been around long enough??


----------



## sadjack (5 Jan 2008)

Sorry should have said, cant find anything on the net, and the shop is now closed.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jan 2008)

Ah. Clueless then.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Jan 2008)

Is there a reset button on the bottom? It might just be a hole with a button at the bottom of it, you'll need a matchstick to press it. If there is, reset it and there should be a function button on the unit somewhere which sets the time, wheelsize etc. The usual drill is a short press to increase the current measurement,long press to accept and move on to the next measurement. I hope that helps.


----------



## sadjack (6 Jan 2008)

Thanks Chuffy

Yes I've reset it.

Problem is I dont know what to set the whell size to. Each computer I have seem to have different codes.

However it defaults to c2155. I've done some searches on the net for that and the fact that it flash's kmh. I've found a couple of computers that have that and I've input the code from one of those. I'll take the bike over a known distance and see if I'm right!

Thanks everyone who have tried to help.


----------



## Brock (6 Jan 2008)

If it defaults to 2155 then I believe it's the circumference of the wheel+tyre that it needs for calibration. You can measure the distance by marking the tyre and travelling one revolution and all that palaver, or just use a chart like this one of Sheldon's.
Sounds like you've probably got it right anyway.


----------



## sadjack (6 Jan 2008)

Thanks Brock. Your right. Problem is each manufacturer seems to have their own code for the wheel size. So unless I can get the manufacturers details I will not be sure its right.

Having said that I now have some details which seem right, just need to measure it over a given know distance which I will do soon.


----------



## Brock (6 Jan 2008)

Sheldon lists a number of different formulas that cycle computers use, so:

Formulas:
A	Circumference in inches
B	Circumference in inches X 2.727
C	Circumference in centimeters
D	Radius in millimeters
E	Circumference in millimeters / 1.6093
F	Circumference in millimeters

Yours appears to use type F, which is nice and simple. If you don't get a choice during setup of KM/h or M/h and you want your data in miles, you probably need to divide your circumference by 1.61 as in type E above.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2008)

The computer is an Echowell Scan 5. They don't seem to make this one any more, but you can download manuals for their current models here.
AFAICR the number you enter is the circumference in mm.


----------



## sadjack (8 Jan 2008)

Thanks everyone. Doc I've found a manual that seems to resemble mine, I'm going to try out the settings and see how I go.

Thanks again.


----------



## domtyler (8 Jan 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> The computer is an Echowell Scan 5. They don't seem to make this one any more, but you can download manuals for their current models here.
> AFAICR the number you enter is the circumference in mm.



Surely you could just pop back to the mid ninety eighties and get one for the lad?


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Surely you could just pop back to the mid ninety eighties and get one for the lad?



I could, but I'm busy getting next weeks lottery numbers.
And putting bets on Big Brother 2010.


----------



## sreevesjc (16 Apr 2018)

sadjack said:


> Dont know if this is the right forum to post this but I'm asking for help to identify this computer. Hopefully a photo is attached, hope I've done that OK.
> 
> I bought it from a Raleigh shop about 10 years ago. Its still working, but I want to transfer it from one bike to another, trouble is they have different wheel sizes.
> 
> ...



I have the same mileage recorder and the instructions are attached.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Apr 2018)

Thread is over a decade old!


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

Good heavens above. Its taken Screevesjc a decade to find the instructions!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Thread is over a decade old!



Yeah, but be fair to sreeves jc: he/she only joined yesterday. 'Twas the 1st post. Hopefully not the last. I've got some classic threads that need to be re-aired!


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Apr 2018)

True. I just meant this might not be all that useful to the OP.


----------



## Browntop2020 (3 Jun 2020)

This thread may be over a decade old but it still provided the info I was looking for today. I'm so glad that it hasn't been deleted. I now have the instructions for my Scan-5. Brilliant !


----------

